# Best Polish



## seikotic (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi everyone,

And happy new year to all. Well, I've put all my watches together and finally made new years resolution to polish all the watches I own. So here's my questions:

1. What's the best polish to use on Seiko Crystals (hardlex, etc.)?
2. What's the best polish to use on watch cases?
3. I got a Cape Cod polish set for Xmas... can I use it on the above two?

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Keep the Cape Cod cloth away from the crystals of your watches. It can remove the anti-reflective coatings on some crystals and it only works on superficial case scratches and scuffs, not on anything deep. 

Number of polishes out there. Jewelers rouge has various cutting and polishing compounds that usually work the best overall to remove scratches. If you have never polished a watch case or a crystal before, practice on something old or no longer in use to get the feel for it as well as how much polish and pressure to use, etc.


----------



## AAWATCHES (May 2, 2009)

A very mild polish or just a jewelers polishing cloth will do. The cape cod is also very good, but as far as your crystals, unless you are trying to remove scratches just wipe em clean


----------



## Jrule (Nov 5, 2011)

I have tried symachrome and flitz on the case and strap but hands down the best polish is MAAS, if you can not get It local go on line and review it you, will not buy any thing else. Be carful a LITTLE goes a long way. For the crystal I heard Brasso might work but I would try it on a junk watch first,if scratches are more than superficial replace the crystal.


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

^ +1


----------



## seikotic (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks guys. Yes, this would be for crystal scratches. I'll look into what everyone recommended. I really do appreciate all the help.


----------



## draeroheli (Jan 20, 2012)

I have tried MAAS, FLITZ, CAPE COD Polishing Cloth, POLY Watch. Not much luck for removal of any scratches. They make the watch shines but scratches are still there. These polish can not remove even a slight superficial scratches. But my watches look better. We should take care of our watches carefully to avoid any scratches, prevention is better as there is no easy cure to remove any scratches. Brushed stainless steel and Titanium watches are not that bad, easy to remove scratches using the fine abrasive patches. Polished stainless steel is difficult to get the mirror effect. 

My local watch maker said, it was not possible to remove any scratches from the mineral glass crystal.


----------



## wv.watchfan (Jan 31, 2012)

I like to carry a small Flitz or microfiber --- everyday. Must be something about watch collectors --- I find myself wiping down and freshening up more often.


----------



## seikotic (Aug 25, 2011)

someone needs to invent an easy way to customize crystal protectors, the same way cell phone screens are protected. It can't be that hard.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

seikotic said:


> someone needs to invent an easy way to customize crystal protectors, the same way cell phone screens are protected. It can't be that hard.


I don't know if I'm brave enough to try it and take a lot of sh** from my buddies. I saw these online a few months ago...


----------



## hayton17 (Feb 12, 2012)

ive used jewellers rouge on glass crystals with very very light scratches you put it on with a piece of soft leather and just rub in circular motions it has removed them but it is hard work it took me about 2hours of polishing and it is very messy,i hhave also used poly watch on plastic crystals again only on very very light scratches put on with cotton wool or something similar and again removed the scratches but took a long time.


----------



## Bubble (Apr 10, 2011)

Don't laugh but for polishing SS Mothers billet cream paste and a dremel tool with a cloth wheel works amazing.
It's very fast and the finish is as good as factory.


----------



## kobewoods (Nov 1, 2009)

hi, will the mother's brand paste work well on my watch ? if not, what product do you guys suggests ?









any tips would be great.

if mother's paste would work i just apply it and wipe with any rag or do i need something special ?

thanks


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes Mother's will work, but you must be careful to not get any on the crystal and the band. Mothers works best (as do most polishes) when heat and friction are applied, i.e.- A dremel or electric polishing tool as opposed to hand polishing.


----------

